# 40inch to connect to laptop - wireless



## Xamanus (Dec 16, 2015)

1. Budget?
Around 40k. - Can stretch 10-15k more but is it worth spending 50k+ on a tv?

2. Display type and size?

40 inch - Not bigger. for bedroom

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?

Both, tv and monitor... if im home ill use the tv as a laptop monitor

4. Ports Required?

USB x2, hdmi, x2+

5. Preferred choice of brand?

Im open to quality providers. 6. 

Any TV/monitor in consideration?

Theres so many out there that only confuses me more so i come here to ask the expert opinions.

7. Any other info that you want to share.

Do I need a smart tv to connect my laptop ( windows 10 ) to the tv wirelessly? - This is a make or break for me buying the tv. has to be full hd or 4k

Secondly theres a lot of sun light that enters my room, if some tv that suits ~ not important, ill just shut the curtains. 


Thanks and your views will be highly appreciated.

I dont need a 3dtv.


----------



## Xamanus (Dec 17, 2015)

BUMP

150 view no help?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 17, 2015)

Sony Bravia KLV-40R562C 101.6 cm (40 inches) Full HD Smart LED TV *www.amazon.in/dp/B00X3KOYZQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_xaQCwbKR852Q4

Vu 40" on flipkart for 23k good option


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2015)

TVs & Speakers are the things which one has to check out in person before making a decision.what looks like "vivid colours" to someone,might look like "artificial colours" to others.similarly what looks like "natural colours" to someone,might look like "dull colours" to others.usual choice of brands for TVs is sony,samsung & LG.whatever tv you buy do get at least 1 year or better 2 years extra warranty besides the usual standard 1 year(so total 2 or 3 years warranty).the smart sony tv suggested above seems like a good option.
Connect a Laptop to a Smart TV Wirelessly [Solved] - WiFi - Technologies


> Below are the steps to Connect a Laptop with Windows 8.1 to a Smart TV
> 
> TV Steps:
> 1) Switch on Sony Bravia TV
> ...


----------



## Xamanus (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks guys, sony looks good. Should i wait for xmas for sales?


----------

